# Whats the best course in college/university nowadays???



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys im planning to study again in your opinion whats the best course in college and universities nowadays??


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Robotics is a good field to get into. DARPA, .mil, and NASA could use more hands on deck.  I remember hearding about DARPA putting funding into robotics and DARPA has all the funding of god south of the 49th.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It depends on your background, I suppose.

What field are you looking into?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> It depends on your background, I suppose.
> 
> What field are you looking into?


Im a 3rdyear1/2 nursing student back home in a unversity. But canada education is so unfair, like they dont credit any of my subjects/transcript. And they said that im gonna start again back to zero. What the heck!! All of my subsject are english!! Why im supposed to start again from the start??? So becAuse of that im planning to change course.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Robotics is a good field to get into. DARPA, .mil, and NASA could use more hands on deck.  I remember hearding about DARPA putting funding into robotics and DARPA has all the funding of god south of the 49th.


i think thats a good course.What school does offer it??


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Im thinking of a music conductor. Because i really love music a lot and im also a musician. I can play guitar, bass, drums.. What do you think guys? But i dont if this is a high paid job


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> Im thinking of a music conductor. Because i really love music a lot and im also a musician. I can play guitar, bass, drums.. What do you think guys? But i dont if this is a high paid job


They are high paying jobs... My brother takes piano lesson and it cost $55 an hour


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I find that piano teachers are more in demand than other kinds of music teachers.

I was paying $45 for my piano teacher, and eventually $50 when I did my Grade 10/ARCT.

If you want to get a BA in Music, most faculties require that you audition for whatever instrument you want to major in. This depends on whether you want to go into the classical stream or the jazz stream as well.

For guitar, it is going to be different, but for piano in the classical stream, the audition is essentially an ARCT program (Prelude and Fugue, Sonata, Romantic Period work, 20th Century work, Etude), minus one piece (Canadian work).

You will also need basic rudiments and harmony to be considered...


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> They are high paying jobs... My brother takes piano lesson and it cost $55 an hour


$55 an hour sounds great, but it's not exactly a 40 hour week, is it? It's not so easy to find students, and you don't get paid for travel time and expenses. Also, not everybody has the patience to teach -- you get a lot of hmmm... not very enthused and even racalcitrant students.

I don't know what conductors get paid, but there aren't very many of them in the world. So it's not at all an easy job to get, and not one you're likely to get without a lot of experience and outstanding ability.

If you're still interesting in the health care field, there are other areas than nursing. On the other hand, male nurses often have an edge in finding jobs. Unfortunately, these jobs are often in the chronic psychiatric area. If you've already been through most of the course elsewhere, it might be possible to speed things up by taking more courses at a time, or since the course load won't seem very heavy to you, you could hold a part time job without too much difficulty.

Some of the community colleges used to have 3 year nursing programs, but I don't know if they still do. If what attracts you about nursing is the interaction with patients, there are shorter nursing assistant programs. These people do much of the hands-on patient care. In an aging population, this is a skill in high and increasing demand.

For robotics, you need a degree in engineering or computer science, although you could get a 2 or 3 year diploma and work as a technician. If you're interested in both health care and technology, there are a lot of developing areas. Technicians who operate diagnostic and treatment equipment have to both understand the technology and be patient and sympathetic with people.

UofT is especially obnoxious about accepting courses taken elsewhere. Other colleges and universities might be more reasonable. If Ryerson has a nursing program, they'd be a good place to try.

I hope this helps. You might talk to a real career counselor, however.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

If your interested in nursing, i know my sister just went through a two year 'crash course' at UoT. 
a Business degree/diploma can always help to open doors... Humber College and UoWindsor have good music programs from what i hear.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

IMO:

There's no such thing as "Best course"

Do what you like (interested in) and that would be the so called "best course" for you.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

camboy012406 said:


> Im a 3rdyear1/2 nursing student back home in a unversity. But canada education is so unfair, like they dont credit any of my subjects/transcript. And they said that im gonna start again back to zero. What the heck!! All of my subsject are english!! Why im supposed to start again from the start??? So becAuse of that im planning to change course.


Yea i Know, that does really stink. I was side by side with dr.s and fully licensed nurses when I did my Pharm program. They had to start all over as well.


----------

